# Horse from Kill Pen?



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

Not trying to be a kill joy but buying from an auction is very risky & many horses are there for a reason that you may not find out about without spending a lot of money.
I get wanting to save a horse & all but even very experienced people with their own place can get burned. Boarding can make it more difficult, especially with quarantine & such.

Have you thought about getting one from a rescue operation? Those need homes too & someone has usually already weeded out major problems.


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

Horses end up in the kill pen usually for 2 reasons, behavior or health issues. It is going to be a roll of the dice for you. Health issues my be easily swept under the rug with some pain killers. 

The cost of your exam depends on how thorough you want to be. If I'm getting a horse from the kill pen I'd want to do just about everything possible, bloodworm, fecal, lameness exam, etc. The horse literally comes with no history so it will be up to you to dig up the information. 

Do you have a plan on what will happen if this horse doesn't work out? Do you have the heart to bring it back to the auction? The money to PTS or to keep a pasture puff? 

And whatever you do, bring a knowledgeable horse person with you. Pick with you HEAD not your HEART. Don't fall for the saddest case there.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 15269Sam (Dec 12, 2015)

There are many organisations out there that rescue horses then do vet checks and get them started under saddle. Have to thought of adopting from one of these instead of straight from the actions? That way you get a better feel for the horses behavior and health and it frees up some space for them to rescue a new horse. Less of a gamble for you but you are still saving lives!


----------



## HombresArablegacy (Oct 12, 2013)

It is do able, but you need to know that a kill pen horse needs to be quarantined for 30 days before bringing it home. This is to rule out any infectious diseases, strangles in particular. You need to protect your current horse from transmitted diseases. 

I follow the Arabian Rescue Mission and they do a fantastic job of getting horses from auctions and kill pens/kill buyers and finding them homes. A LOT of them are extremely well bred and trained to ride. But....part of their process is mandatory quarantine for 30 days, transport there and vet checks, then transport to an adopter. Total cost per horse to buy, quarantine, vet and transport can run up to $1500.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

A horse bought at low end auction is more likely to have health and/or behavior issues.

I've gotten a few horse from cheap auction houses when I was looking for middle-aged, unfortunates for somebody to just bomb around on.

But... I have a place to quarantine. I can doctor for strangles. I can do, and interpret, a flexion test. My kids and I are pretty 'sticky.' We rarely come off. And bottom line: If I deem a horse dangerous, I will shoot it with as much respect and sympathy as I have when I put a good horse down from age. 

I will say that once a person gets known by kill buyers as being non-judgmental, they'll get your number and call if they get something good in. Many are very good at reading horses. They make the same money (never gouged me) and then have room for another.


----------



## tinaev (Dec 2, 2012)

Vet costs vary by area. If it were here I would have $500-$1000 set aside for an immediate vet assessment and care. If all of that winds up not being needed, great! But we have a few rescues in the area that frequently go to auctions and the horses that wind up with the kill buyers are not in good shape. And just realize after spending money on the horse and vet care you may very well end up with a horse that isn't suitable for riding. What will you do then?


----------



## Chasin Ponies (Dec 25, 2013)

Despite your worry about unexpected vet bills, please don't let all this negativity discourage you. There are 2 slaughter auctions close to me and _contrary to popular belief_, there are a lot of _incredibly good, quality_ horses being run through these auctions. Many are even registered-some one has simply thrown them away. Take a knowledgeable horse friend with you to bounce ideas off of.

You can run up against vet bills on a $20,000 horse just as easily as you can a $100 horse-no one really knows what they are getting until they get it home. You could look for a rescue that specializes in kill pen horses, they are all over Facebook and the internet and generally do an evaluation before adopting out a horse.

It's not a bad idea to keep some money in reserve for vet bills or devote one credit card to the possibility no matter what horse you end up. I've seen what's going to slaughter and _these horses are not the garbage that people like to believe to salve their consciences._


----------



## jimmyp (Sep 5, 2013)

If you want to rescue a horse from a kill pen that is no ones business but your own. You have received several opinions here that may or may not be fact. 

There are a couple of kill buyers here locally, they would typically MUCH rather sell a horse than ship it. They make a living buying cheap horses, they sell them where they can. 

My suggestion to you would be to go to a sale, whether it be a big sale or a small sale and look, don't get hung up on the idea of rescue or kill pen horses, those horses all come from local sales where they sell for nothing. pick them up before they go to the pen, they are likely to be better for it. less possibility of contracting something.

Jim


----------



## MagnoliaTG (Jun 12, 2015)

I would disagree that all kill buyer owned horses are either sick or have behavior problems. I have three that are great horses and know many, many people who have had the same experience. If you want to rescue one, go for it. It is not a cheaper option though. Between quarantine, vetting and transport, you will spend as much as buying from a private seller. But it is much more satisfying to save a life.


----------



## WhattaTroublemaker (Aug 13, 2013)

I follow quite a few kill pages, and a lot of the horses there (like here) end up there because of a low horse market and bad luck. Some horses come in kid safe, painted up pretty, sound and healthy just because no one wanted/needed another horse and a kill buyer is ALWAYS at the auction looking for cheapies.
ETA: we had a 17 year old monster barrel horse who was completely sound that we took to auction because my mother couldn't handle a speedy horse. Every horse there went to the kill buyer that day because there was NO ONE there looking for horses except said kill buyer. My mother cried because she didn't want him to go that way but we just couldn't keep something we couldn't use.


----------



## CAP (Jun 18, 2014)

Auctions are like gambling, sometimes you come out ahead and sometimes you don't and have to just cut your loss. 
Personally I'd only buy a youngster from a auction yard, as your starting fresh and you shouldn't have any real issues, other then the risk them being unsound or having some kind of health issues. 

If you are looking for something older, or broke I'd take someone along who has a good equine background to try and help sort out lame horses in the holding pens, and possible behavior issues, but it's hard to look at there behavior as it's not the best situation and most are usually stressed out exc.

Goodluck!


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

WhattaTroublemaker said:


> I follow quite a few kill pages, and a lot of the horses there (like here) end up there because of a low horse market and bad luck. Some horses come in kid safe, painted up pretty, sound and healthy just because no one wanted/needed another horse and a kill buyer is ALWAYS at the auction looking for cheapies.
> ETA: we had a 17 year old monster barrel horse who was completely sound that we took to auction because my mother couldn't handle a speedy horse. Every horse there went to the kill buyer that day because there was NO ONE there looking for horses except said kill buyer. My mother cried because she didn't want him to go that way but we just couldn't keep something we couldn't use.


She didn't want him to but she didn't mind too much either.


----------



## WhattaTroublemaker (Aug 13, 2013)

natisha said:


> She didn't want him to but she didn't mind too much either.


Huh? It may be because it's morning but I'm failing to understand :lol:


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Many horses are sold in the yard before they get to being auctioned. You need to be able to dicker over price. Sellers see it as they don't have to pay the 15% auction house fee. Auctions are a great place to check out horses as you can see many horses in a day. Brokers have to quarantine horses for 30 days before they can go to slaughter and as stated, they are willing to sell privately as there's more money in that. We used to go to the dog food plant and a friend bo't a horse there, a nice little appaloosa, wild as could be that became a whiz of a barrel racer.


----------



## TessaMay (Jul 26, 2013)

While many good horses or horses with minor issues go through low end auctions and end up in kill buyers hands, many chronically injured or horses with major behavioral issues also end up there. It's hard to know from the brief look you get at the animal what sort of shape they are really in. I'm not saying don't do it, but you are taking a huge chance and from what you've said, you might be better off adopting from a rescue who has already vetted the horse at this point in your life. You have to have a plan and be able to safely afford a horse who may end up not useable with long-term problems if you plan to rescue one from a kill pen. It doesn't sound like that's very doable for you right now since you are boarding and say that you can't afford emergencies. Though really, it's not emergencies I'd be worried about, but long term problems that suck your money like navicular, ringbone, cushings, etc.. 

When we rescued a mule from a kill pen earlier this year we did it sight unseen, purely from a picture. Not something I'd suggest. That being said, we knew all the potential pitfalls and were willing to deal with them. Behavioral issues? Yes, we were willing to work them out ourselves or with a trainer. Chronic lameness? We were fine taking care of her long term even if she couldn't be ridden. You get the drift. 

So how did it work out? At 10 years old she has ringbone, requires special care, expensive supplements and can only be lightly ridden when she's feeling comfortable (which is most of the time now, thankfully). She costs us a good deal more to keep than our much older and larger mare and can barely be used. We are fine with that, but would you be? 

As for how much she cost us initially, here's a little breakdown for you: 

Cost to buy from kill buyer - $500
First month's quarantine board (we couldn't quarantine at our regular barn) - $575 (regular barn cost was around $350, so an extra $225 for board that month) 
Initial vetting - $476 (Teeth, vaccines, bloodwork, lice duster, fecal) 
Worming - ~$75 (Panacur powerpac, 2 tubes of ivermectin)

So in the first month we paid more for her care and vetting than we did for her purchase price and she was in pretty good shape, just a high worm load, some lice and teeth that looked like they had never been touched. We also had to do her teeth a second time in 6 months rather than waiting a year because of their condition. 

So, even more so than your typical health horse, getting a kill pen horse costs more in other expenses than it does to buy. If you do go that route, really make sure you have a lot you can dump into their initial care or you won't really be doing the horse a favor at all.


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

I'm with the others in that a horse at the auction probably has a reason to be there. 

I have one that I'm considering taking. I don't really know what else to do. He's ten. A huge quarter horse that people have always teased me about riding a work horse. Lol. Actually he's really pretty. The problem is he came down with ringbone. He's not kids horse material, or I would do that with him. He just hates kids.

He's been roped on, showed a little, and done all phases of ranch work. He's super broke but not super gentle though, and although I think he could physically handle plodding along pushing cows or anything slow and easy, I think he's too ambitious to handle it mentally.

I just don't really see another option available than putting him down. Retiring a horse at 10 would be really expensive! I think he is the type of horse you will see there, or something pretty rank.


----------



## Cordillera Cowboy (Jun 6, 2014)

Knave said:


> I'm with the others in that a horse at the auction probably has a reason to be there.
> 
> I have one that I'm considering taking. I don't really know what else to do. He's ten. A huge quarter horse that people have always teased me about riding a work horse. Lol. Actually he's really pretty. The problem is he came down with ringbone. He's not kids horse material, or I would do that with him. He just hates kids.
> 
> ...


Sounds like the horse has done well by you. I'd consider a backhoe and a bullet to be a kinder option than a truck ride to Mexico.


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

That is my actual plan. my husband and family think I should auction him for the money, but he has done well by me. 

Do you know anything about having the vet put one down? I heard it is not a nice thing and that a bullet it kinder.


----------



## WhattaTroublemaker (Aug 13, 2013)

Knave said:


> That is my actual plan. my husband and family think I should auction him for the money, but he has done well by me.
> 
> Do you know anything about having the vet put one down? I heard it is not a nice thing and that a bullet it kinder.


A well placed bullet it much kinder, in my opinion. We've had both cows and horses put down by the vet here and only 2 were as kind as they make it out to be. It took 3 hours for our last horse to die that was pts. And he ended up going from a bullet because I was too upset to watch him convulse any longer. The vet was mortified to say the least. Implied that he didn't understand why the drugs didn't work. We ended the day with the conclusion that kipper took a bad reaction to the drugs and they caused siezures and hemorrhages of the brain. It wasn't pretty.


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

That is horrible! I'm sorry. We've always just shot them so I haven't seen it done. I'll definitely have to go that route.


----------



## Cordillera Cowboy (Jun 6, 2014)

Knave has asked a question about euthanasia. Rather than hijacking this thread, I'll start another on the topic.


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

Oops, didn't mean to digress.


----------



## Cordillera Cowboy (Jun 6, 2014)

Knave said:


> Oops, didn't mean to digress.


 No problem. Conversation will often wander in a long thread. Here's the one I just started. http://www.horseforum.com/horse-tal...vs-vet-administered-drugs-650641/#post8412449


----------



## Sherian (Aug 28, 2012)

for the OP have you considered watching your local kijiji/craigs list? Buying an at risk horse before it goes to the auction is often a better route. There are always untrained pasture horses with no resume that have little market value other than as meat that could use an upgrade before they end up at the stockyard. You'll be able to get a much better assesment of physical and mental health before you buy and you have less risk of strangles etc.


----------

